# 4.20 rating Pax would you pick them up?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

420 always a good number for some people ...... are you kidding me 4.20 rating had about 10 one stars trust me they earned it,
i seen a 3.9 rating before passed. i will pass on any rating under 4.70trust me i have over 2300 rides there is a reason for the rating


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When I was new, I picked up anybody. Now, after over 800 rides, I cancel 4.6 or below.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If its xl I will pick up a 1.0 99% of the time lol


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gotta play the odds. So no. 

A 4.9 who should be a 4.20 will be right around the corner.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Why pick up anyone under 5*? The warning has already been given by previous driver(s) unless you need a lower driver rating for some reason.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?


Depends on PT.

25% PT? You're gonna be in someone else's car.

250% PT? "How are you tonight? Comfy?


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

I wouldn't normally do it (and this guy was slightly higher at 4.33) but at this location and time, I knew it wouldn't be 6 drunks. 2.0 surge, XL, turned out to be a $60 ride and they weren't bad either. Heck, I gave him 5 stars.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I probably dodged a bullet as I didn't pick up the 4.20 rated pax. I had about 10 rides today and everyone was super nice. Nothing more I hate is the annoying PAX going 43 minutes down the road. Also hate the rides where you think the PAX might literally kill you. Yesterday was really good too I did probably another 10 rides and they were all pretty great PAX.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?


If his name was Bob, jah mon!








Seriously, you have it right. Anytime you see a round number like that, it is a good sign they are pretty new and got 1 or 2 bad ratings. Also, consider your market as well. Being in a tourist market, I am way more tolerant on the weekends _for pickups in tourist areas_. I have had awesome pax from places like NYC and London with downright abysmal ratings (4.0-4.3).


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Picked up a 4.00 last night. 4 happy drunks returning from a bar. 11 mile, 17 minute ride. $10.82 in earnings, + a $2.66 app tip and $7 in cash. 5 Star all day. I personally love low-rated passengers. It is very easy to convince them the value of tipping and being a good passenger is vital to getting their rating up


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't let PAX ratings affect my pick up decision. In a slow market like mine that may be your only pick up for an hour or 2. So far I have only had one PAX that I refuse to pick-up in my area. I rated her 1 Star and Lyft still tries to match me with her every once in a while. I see that face and name pop up and I decline.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't let PAX ratings affect my pick up decision. In a slow market like mine that may be your only pick up for an hour or 2. So far I have only had one PAX that I refuse to pick-up in my area. I rated her 1 Star and Lyft still tries to match me with her every once in a while. I see that face and name pop up and I decline.


That's a real country town I guess.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

June132017 said:


> That's a real country town I guess.


Busy tourist area where Uber/Lyft have not really taken off except on weekend nights with the people hitting the bars and restaurants plus way too many drivers coming down from Miami and over saturating a saturated market. Used to be maybe 3-4 drivers on each island, now there are 3-4 drivers every mile on key islands, and everyone is hoping for the few pings that come around.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Why pick up anyone under 5*? The warning has already been given by previous driver(s) unless you need a lower driver rating for some reason.


During spring break I never pick up 5.0 on Lyft, it's always college kids who share $20 off first ride codes. Unless it's a 45+ trip I would accept but looks like I won't bother turning Lyft on this year as they seem to have gotten rid of it


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

After seeing so many posts from drivers saying they 1* a pax if a cash tip is not offered at the end of the trip, 1* pickup at a grocery store for a short ride no tip, 1* pax doesn't speak good English, and so on pax ratings mean squat to me. If you want to pass on what you perceive as a low rated but possibly lucrative paying pax more power to you.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I don't pick under 4.8 , but I have another income.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I propose 1* every passenger! This will send a message to Uber and the so called algorithm that the flawed rating system does NOT work.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Given what some drivers here have said about rating the pax (drop a star if not toes to curb), I start to question how much of a bad rating was truly deserved.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, if I hit a bump while reaching for the decline.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> Yes, if I hit a bump while reaching for the decline.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?


-----------------------------
As a driver , if you have a rating of 4.20, does that make you a bad driver ?

Yes, I would pick them up. The rating system is far from satisfactory.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?









how about this


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 296600
> how about this


Same answer as before. Base rate or 25% PT no.

250% PT? Hi how's your day going? All comfy?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 296600
> how about this
> View attachment 296600


Lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> As a driver , if you have a rating of 4.20, does that make you a bad driver ?


Yes


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You guys are seriously nuts if you don't pick up low-rated passengers and give them advice on how to lift their rating. Every low-rated passenger I have "counseled" has tipped me, most of the time $5, even for short rides.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> View attachment 296600
> how about this
> View attachment 296600


------------------------------

LOL !!!!!!! I wonder if James will be deactivated?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> LOL !!!!!!! I wonder if James will be deactivated?


Poor James probably only had 1 ride, didn't tip in cash and one of the many drivers here 1 starred him for it.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

Is there a limit to how many times you can not answer pings before Lyft gets angry? I’ve gotten emails about rejecting too many rides. When do they take action, like have someone come to my home and beat me up?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

worthlessbody said:


> Is there a limit to how many times you can not answer pings before Lyft gets angry? I've gotten emails about rejecting too many rides. When do they take action, like have someone come to my home and beat me up?


If you ignore 27 pings in a row, they take away your birthday.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

Mista T said:


> If you ignore 27 pings in a row, they take away your birthday.


Will they shoot me in the face over and over so my moms can't have an open casket.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I picked up a 3 because I just had to see why. I correctly guessed she'd only had one prior ride. Someone didn't like her for some reason. I had no issues, comfortable light conversation, and she tipped. You just never know, but I honestly frequently don't even look at their number. Driving days makes that work ok.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

68350 said:


> I picked up a 3 because I just had to see why. I correctly guessed she'd only had one prior ride. Someone didn't like her for some reason. I had no issues, comfortable light conversation, and she tipped. You just never know, but I honestly frequently don't even look at their number. Driving days makes that work ok.


Pretty much why I ignore the star rating. She was probably a 3 star because some drivers on here say they 3 star for no cash tip. I just find that ideology stupid.


----------



## SheldonBlack (Feb 9, 2020)

If you 3 star for no cash tips or do anything odd like that it might be a good idea to tell people your preferences, right? Maybe even a sign of some sort on the back of the front seats? Or just be passive aggressive, fake friendly, and feel powerful with your private review since you’re too much of a loser to speak up for yourself - but then again if you had any common sense or real social skills then you wouldn’t be driving Uber for a fast food salary


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SheldonBlack said:


> If you 3 star for no cash tips or do anything odd like that it might be a good idea to tell people your preferences, right? Maybe even a sign of some sort on the back of the front seats? Or just be passive aggressive, fake friendly, and feel powerful with your private review since you're too much of a loser to speak up for yourself - but then again if you had any common sense or real social skills then you wouldn't be driving Uber for a fast food salary


Feeling judgemental, are we?

How many rides have you given so far, 73?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Would you pick up a 4.20 rated PAX? Seem's like a round number maybe one driver low rated them?


Probably yes. It would depend on the time and location.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I pick them up out of curiosity. Majority end up being perfect passengers. The 4.7-4.8 riders are the problem riders.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My hard limit is 4.60...............and I just upped it from 4.50.......................so, no, I would not pick up a 4.20 rated pax. After you've been around this gig for a while you start to understand that pax ratings are where they are for a good reason. Sure, you get exceptions to the rule, mainly international travellers, but for the most part, low ratings are a reasonable reflection of that pax.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Sure, you get exceptions to the rule, mainly international travellers, but for the most part, low ratings are a reasonable reflection of that pax.


Agree 100%.

Had a ping the other night, 4.6s, which is REALLY low for my neck of the woods. Sat in a driveway for five minutes, listening to occasional shouting match from the neighbors house. At 5:01 I pulled out and drove away, and saw the pax walking towards me - from the neighbors house, where the pin should have been. Wish I could have given a low rating just to push it down a bit further, but oh well.

The majority of my sub-4.8s either smell like smoke, too much booze, or take 3+ minutes to get to the car. Sometimes all three. And many times their vocabulary includes the words: "Hey, do you mind if we stop at/hit a store/drive thru really quick?"


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

It would be cool if there was a pax with 4.20 on 4/20 at 4:20 pm


----------

